
Defend Monica from Defamation by Stack Overflow (GoFundMe) - vintagedave
https://www.gofundme.com/f/stop-stack-overflow-from-defaming-its-users
======
brohee
Previous discussions on the StackExchange moderator fiasco saga:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21173643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21173643) * [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21288421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21288421)

And a pretty important comment
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21175143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21175143)

~~~
mlindner
> And a pretty important comment
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21175143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21175143)

Except that is in direct conflict from what she herself stated happened in
that channel. If anything it's a misconstrued.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFiQPkdb5Qs&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFiQPkdb5Qs&feature=youtu.be)

~~~
brohee
The fact that Stack Overflow didn't exhibit the "multiple violations" says
everything IMHO. They cannot.

